

Ask HN: Using Flask for the product - dupa99

I want to build MVP and I&#x27;m thinking about the tech stack that I should choose. The app will be basic CRUD application that gather data from 100 e-mail and show a report to the user. Later on there will be analytics, sharing etc. B2B, max 2000 Users.<p>My first choice is Flask + Heroku + PostgreSQL. Ideally I want something that is very easy to build MVP, but not totally to throw away later on. Hoodie is interesting, but I need backend.<p>Any Java, Scala, Python, js, Go suggestion?
======
codegeek
There is obviously no black or white answer for this but I would say go for it
using Flask + heroku + PostgreSQL. Flask is excellent in terms of rapid
prototyping and even though it does not come with batteries included like
other bigger frameworks, it makes up for it through its excellent Extension
Ecosystem. Check out Flask-SQLAlchemy, Flask-Login, Flask-WTForms, Flask-
Scripts etc. Excellent documentation for everything. I have not used Heroku
personally yet but they do offer free tier.

I am pretty sure that flask is not a throwaway framework. Lately on
Stackoverflow careers, I see a few companies using flask in production if
that's one way to measure it. See this
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs?searchTerm=flask](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs?searchTerm=flask)

------
NathanRice
Honestly, I would either choose Python or a JVM language.

The nice thing about Python is that the library support is amazing, and there
is a fairly easy path to performance improvements using PyPy and/or wrapped C
code.

Obviously a JVM language will have a huge ecosystem of libraries and good
performance out of the box. I prefer Python as a language but that is entirely
personal.

While Go is really popular around here, the language doesn't have a very
ecosystem of libraries.

------
bjoerns
We use Flask + MongoDB + Heroku at Spreadgit
([http://www.spreadgit.com](http://www.spreadgit.com)). Was meant to serve as
an MVP initially but so far it's been awesome. as your project grows you can
replace your module with packages etc. if you're going with PostgreSQL maybe
it's worthwhile looking at Flask-SQLAlchemy?

------
lumens
We use Flask in production at Mighty Spring
([https://www.mightyspring.com](https://www.mightyspring.com)). What started
as a simple MVP has become a fully-featured web app and Flask has been great
to work with along the way.

~~~
dupa99
awesome. you may want to add it here
[http://flask.pocoo.org/community/poweredby/](http://flask.pocoo.org/community/poweredby/)
:)

------
gpsarakis
You could also consider Google AppEngine
[https://developers.google.com/appengine/docs/python/](https://developers.google.com/appengine/docs/python/)

